# offshore/overnighters



## Capt. Kahala (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Folks,
I'm a former sport fishing captain/guide from Hawaii, and Costa Rica but am relatively new to Texas. I'm interested in tagging along on some long range trips from the Corpus/POC area. I'm experienced with most fishing techniques and styles but am always willing to learn something new. Of course, I have all my own gear. Last minute trips will be tough for me, but anything planned ahead of time could be arranged.
I will certainly share expenses, boat cleaning, and driving duties. I have a 100 Ton Masters license as well.

Dave H.


----------



## shortcast (Feb 27, 2012)

*crew overnighters*

Pm sent


----------

